# shock absorbing jumping pad?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Had a Supracor-LOVED it. Just sold it last week. Sorry!


----------



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Had a Supracor-LOVED it. Just sold it last week. Sorry!


Its okay!, thanks for the reply!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thinline all the way! I have contour (standard, not ultra) for several years already, and I can tell the landing feels different with and without one (for the horse too). One of the few "gimmicks" in my tack box I never regretted I spend all those money on.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thinline 100%! It is an awesome pad, and I do not regret purchasing the pad I have. It definitely does the job it was created to do, 2 thumbs up!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Thinline


----------



## EnzoEventer (Sep 19, 2011)

Ditto on the ThinLine! I had their sheepskin halfpad - it was AMAZING. Sadly had to sell it because it was too bulky for my saddles 'perfect fit' so now i have the contour pad - amazing too! :] They really work


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I got the thinline ultra comfort sheepskin half pad from someone on here and I love it. I don't jump but just trotting around I can feel the difference. I got it for a great price(which was still a lot to me) and it was worth every penny for sure!


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Just curious... what is the difference that you feel? Less movement? I have been interested in buying my mare something. When I bought my wintec, the lady at the shop advised not to get any additional padding... but I am still interested! It seems like gel or something thin wouldn't reduce air flow, right?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

RoosHuman said:


> Just curious... what is the difference that you feel? Less movement? I have been interested in buying my mare something. When I bought my wintec, the lady at the shop advised not to get any additional padding... but I am still interested! It seems like gel or something thin wouldn't reduce air flow, right?


You just stay more in contact with the saddle since the pad absorbs a lot of shock. If you put a thinline pad on the ground and drop a golf ball on it, it doesn't bounce. It just keeps things more quiet overall.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

..that sounds very appealing!!  Thanks... I am going to look them up.


----------



## EnzoEventer (Sep 19, 2011)

And just to add, I have dropped an egg from 2' + and it didn't move or break at all. It absorbs a LOT of shock haha.

I just wanted to see how MUCH it absorbs and this told me a lot ;D


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

EnzoEventer said:


> And just to add, I have dropped an egg from 2' + and it didn't move or break at all. It absorbs a LOT of shock haha.
> 
> I just wanted to see how MUCH it absorbs and this told me a lot ;D


An egg?? That's fantastic. I always wanted to try a superball.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

RoosHuman said:


> Just curious... what is the difference that you feel? Less movement? I have been interested in buying my mare something. When I bought my wintec, the lady at the shop advised not to get any additional padding... but I am still interested! It seems like gel or something thin wouldn't reduce air flow, right?


I also have a wintec(although I bought the thinline to use with my stubben which is slightly too wide for my mare) My wintec has the cair system and I read you shouldn't use extra pads with it, but I figured I would give it a try and the difference is amazing. I feel a lot less "impact" with the thinline, especially when posting. I figure if the difference is that great for me it must be 10x better for my mare.


----------



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

tahnks for everyones reply! I'm totally getting a thinline pad! Just to fill in anyone speculating getting one too, on eBay everyone(me included) has been getting the demo quality pads that are more than half the price and only have some small dirt marks or creases, so save now


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

RoosHuman said:


> Just curious... what is the difference that you feel? Less movement? I have been interested in buying my mare something. When I bought my wintec, the lady at the shop advised not to get any additional padding... but I am still interested! It seems like gel or something thin wouldn't reduce air flow, right?


If you saddle fits padding is not a good way to go, because 1) it adds the bulk and 2) in interfere with the fit. 

As for Thinline I'm not sure about less movement, but when I got it I was a very bouncy rider, so using it on my mares clearly made _them _more comfortable on canter. Also when I jumped without the pad I could really feel the shock with my own spine, while with the pad spine doesn't feel any discomfort on landing.


----------

